# Blood pressure



## The Project

Have been told by my doctor no training or running, due to high blood pressure. Have to go and see a consultant! It was somthing like 240 over 140. see sent me straight to hospital where they made me lay down for two hours. have tablets now. got checked today and is 175 over 101. Still no training. Not training is winding me up and making me feel worse! Think what i am trying to say is would you train??


----------



## sizar

That's very high mate .. are you running any gear ?

how old are you ?

To answer your Q .. no i wouldn't untill i get the problem sorted.


----------



## The Project

sizar said:


> That's very high mate .. are you running any gear ?
> 
> how old are you ?
> 
> To answer your Q .. no i wouldn't untill i get the problem sorted.


No gear that was there first remark! 39 years mate they are saying to high for my age but i feel ok! just went for a check as had a bang on the head at work. Funny did not want to know about the supps i take just if i was on gear.


----------



## sizar

The Project said:


> No gear that was there first remark! 39 years mate they are saying to high for my age but i feel ok! just went for a check as had a bang on the head at work. Funny did not want to know about the supps i take just if i was on gear.


get it sorted mate..

Don't train.. listen to your doc ..

try and not stress too.


----------



## The Project

dutch_scott said:


> mate stop wahtever u r doin, listen to ur doc
> 
> serious thats critically high,
> 
> doesnt matter what u think trust them son cos ur heart u cant recover if that breaks, alters ur life
> 
> mines 126/86 puts into perspective..
> 
> just type ur first reading into google and the answers shud make u grab a dvd, some water and chill out!
> 
> ps. wont sugar coat ud be a complete moron to train.


Dont want to look on Net as i will have all the **** going! she is a good doc, but like a fish out of water and i sear this is making it worse.


----------



## Robbyg

That is very high mate very high.If you want to kill yourself then train other wise relax high bp is no joke mate


----------



## The Project

It has been coning up to 3 weeks now and they can not still control it.....I am Sh*ting my self


----------



## The Project

sizar said:


> get it sorted mate..
> 
> Don't train.. listen to your doc ..
> 
> try and not stress too.


I am fine but this whole thing is giving me stress!


----------



## EDDIE.H

same thing happened to me mate, went for check up at docs in january, bp was through the roof, told stop training, no running etc, now on bp tablets Amlodipine 8mg and Perindopril 5mg, last reading in august was 151/95 coming down slowly but surely, allowed to start training again but warned dont go heavy, hope this helps


----------



## Robbyg

It will calm down soon mate just relax they need to get the dose right to get it at a safe level. Relax ok nothing is gong to happen unless you let it happen. You may have to alter your lifestyle a little until your able to come off the tablets. What have they given you ace inhibitors ?


----------



## The Project

Robbyg said:


> It will calm down soon mate just relax they need to get the dose right to get it at a safe level. Relax ok nothing is gong to happen unless you let it happen. You may have to alter your lifestyle a little until your able to come off the tablets. What have they given you ace inhibitors ?


Ok the doc went realed off the list, Smoke ect and it was no and no and no again! I eat clean they have done bloods all ok


----------



## The Project

Tabs are 20mg amlodipine


----------



## Robbyg

I think they are an Ace inhibitor they should sort you out soon and that's the highest dose too 20mg per day my advice too you is for get training and relax i know it plays on your mind mate but think **** it and chill


----------



## BB_999

Fvck me that is unbelievably high, at least it's been diagnosed so you can now get control of it. Hope you get this sorted soon. I panic if mine gets over 140/70.

Do they know what caused it to reach such a level?


----------



## The Project

Robbyg said:


> I think they are an Ace inhibitor they should sort you out soon and that's the highest dose too 20mg per day my advice too you is for get training and relax i know it plays on your mind mate but think **** it and chill


Have Consultant on Friday, my thoughts are what are they not telling me?? gym is my time, to chill and be me. The wife is on dead husband whatch are you ok every 5 mins is ****ing me off. Not to train or lift, i work in the buiding trade so what do i do in day out????? lift heavy


----------



## Robbyg

It must be the wife that needs to chill lol


----------



## The Project

Robbyg said:


> It must be the wife that needs to chill lol


Wish i never went to the docs!


----------



## TH0R

That is an extraordinary reading mate, if they deal with it quickly then there's a high chance

no long term damage will be done, possibility of drugs for life though.

Have they done a kidney test to check size of kidneys??


----------



## Guest

Try drinking some beetroot juice mate. It's supposed to help lower blood pressure quite quickly (few hours).

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2007/January08/Pages/Beetrootandbloodpressure.aspx

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Guest

Btw, you can get it in Holland & Barrett and Sainsburys. They tend to sell out quite quickly though.


----------



## TH0R

mb75 said:


> Try drinking some beetroot juice mate. It's supposed to help lower blood pressure quite quickly (few hours).
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/news/2007/January08/Pages/Beetrootandbloodpressure.aspx
> 
> Hope you get better soon.


this or celery juice can help, but if you have an underlying problem then it won't

alleviate that problem.

Try not to worry too much as this will just make things worse, Docs are normally

pretty sharp on these things


----------



## Guest

What about looking at boobs for 10 mins a day?

http://news.softpedia.com/news/10-Minutes-Of-Staring-Boobs-Daily-Prolongs-Man-039-s-Life-by-5-Years-72490.shtml

If this were true, I'll live to 150! :tongue:


----------



## stow

Rich-B said:


> Fvck me that is unbelievably high, at least it's been diagnosed so you can now get control of it. Hope you get this sorted soon. I panic if mine gets over 140/70.
> 
> Do they know what caused it to reach such a level?


Get it in perspective pal


----------



## BB_999

stow said:


> Get it in perspective pal


What do you mean by this mate?


----------



## Lois_Lane

No don't train at all until that is lowered.

Normally i would say celery and hawthorn with diet and so on.....but in this case you will need meds.

There is a tiny chance you have white coat syndrome. When i go to the docs i panic so much i nearly throw up....i have always been like this. I also get a crazy BP reading each time. For that reason i have my own manual one and an electric one at home and test my BP a few times each week.


----------



## ashie1986

can you recomend one mate that you can do at home and trust the reading?


----------



## stow

Rich-B said:


> What do you mean by this mate?


Just no panic neeed :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

ashie1986 said:


> can you recomend one mate that you can do at home and trust the reading?


 OMRON-780 but this is not totally accurate i find it is usually a bit high on the systolic reading and low on the diastolic but it is the best machine i have come across and i have used several. Make sure it has the large cuff.

Taking BP on a manual is very accurate and easy to learn plus the equipment is very cheap.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Good luck with this mate


----------



## TH0R

I've got one of these bud, seems to do the job fine, also has memory of last 20 or 30 times

you've been on it.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DBQIJW/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002LISSBM&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=12SJPTAB2YM3ENA0FHAB

Apparently its the last 84 times you've been on it, plus seems to do a load of

other stuff, don't really bother too much, just take bp, if ok goes back under the bed


----------



## hackskii

tel3563 said:


> this or celery juice can help, but if you have an underlying problem then it won't
> 
> alleviate that problem.
> 
> Try not to worry too much as this will just make things worse, Docs are normally
> 
> pretty sharp on these things


Celery juice works very well on me.



tel3563 said:


> I've got one of these bud, seems to do the job fine, also has memory of last 20 or 30 times
> 
> you've been on it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DBQIJW/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=103612307&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002LISSBM&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=12SJPTAB2YM3ENA0FHAB
> 
> Apparently its the last 84 times you've been on it, plus seems to do a load of
> 
> other stuff, don't really bother too much, just take bp, if ok goes back under the bed


This is the one I have, it will take 3 readings then average.

Keeps track as well.

Ok, when you are well past Stage II stroke range, you need to really get this one sorted out.

I was looking into something natural and this one looks awesome.

It teaches you how to breathe and listen to some tones to relax you.

Side effect is sleep:lol:

Seems to work well.

http://www.amazon.com/RESPeRATE-Blood-Pressure-Lowering-Device/dp/B0007NOY3E/ref=pe_21880_7381780_fe_txt_2/


----------



## jw007

The Project said:


> Tabs are 20mg amlodipine


Sorry to hear BP mate

Watch yourself with those tablets

Dont wish to scare you, but Im sure your aware my history of drug use lol

But I was presribed those and bar none they gave me worst sides of anything I have ever had

They made everything swell up like footballs, hands, face the lot, plus pins and needles

Poss dint agree with me, but im on lisiniprol now

But if get swelling in feet in particular , wil be those


----------



## The Project

jw007 said:


> Sorry to hear BP mate
> 
> Watch yourself with those tablets
> 
> Dont wish to scare you, but Im sure your aware my history of drug use lol
> 
> But I was presribed those and bar none they gave me worst sides of anything I have ever had
> 
> They made everything swell up like footballs, hands, face the lot, plus pins and needles
> 
> Poss dint agree with me, but im on lisiniprol now
> 
> But if get swelling in feet in particular , wil be those


Now you mention it, have swelling to ankles!


----------



## The Project

Appointment is with a Endocrinology consultant. What to they do? Will not look on the net!


----------



## TH0R

Just have a look mate, forewarned is forearmed

http://www.endocrinology.org/


----------



## The Project

tel3563 said:


> Just have a look mate, forewarned is forearmed
> 
> http://www.endocrinology.org/


Now i will not sleep!


----------



## Joshua

I would not train at all until this is resolved. Avoid panic or stress as that can just exhaserbate matters, but do not underestimate the dangers of hypertension. Working with your medics to getting it fixed should be a top priority IMHO.

I also would not take any home made stacks to lower bp either as they would just complicate what your medics are doing. The home made stacks just play with the same mechanisms as those which the medics will be playing with, albeit in a less precise way. Amlodipine is a calcium channel blocker btw,

I would be surprised if it was white coat syndrome, due to the high diastolic value.

When they ask about steroids, they may not be aware of the broad range of things which BB take. I would ensure that you mention to your docs any of the following that you are using or have used:

T3, T4, or things to alter thyroid function

Creatine or GPA

Adrenoceptor modulators (ephedrine, clenbuterol, yohimbine, etc)

Androgens (steroids)

Arachidonic acid

SEOs

Any peptides that you are using and what you believe they are.

Any agent you are taking for the purposes of pumps or vascularity.

DNP

Diuretic use, sodium/potassium/magnesium supplements

Get well soon,

J


----------



## The Project

Joshua said:


> I would not train at all until this is resolved. Avoid panic or stress as that can just exhaserbate matters, but do not underestimate the dangers of hypertension. Working with your medics to getting it fixed should be a top priority IMHO.
> 
> I also would not take any home made stacks to lower bp either as they would just complicate what your medics are doing. The home made stacks just play with the same mechanisms as those which the medics will be playing with, albeit in a less precise way. Amlodipine is a calcium channel blocker btw,
> 
> I would be surprised if it was white coat syndrome, due to the high diastolic value.
> 
> When they ask about steroids, they may not be aware of the broad range of things which BB take. I would ensure that you mention to your docs any of the following that you are using or have used:
> 
> T3, T4, or things to alter thyroid function
> 
> Creatine or GPA
> 
> Adrenoceptor modulators (ephedrine, clenbuterol, yohimbine, etc)
> 
> Androgens (steroids)
> 
> Arachidonic acid
> 
> SEOs
> 
> Any peptides that you are using and what you believe they are.
> 
> Any agent you are taking for the purposes of pumps or vascularity.
> 
> DNP
> 
> Diuretic use, sodium/potassium/magnesium supplements
> 
> Get well soon,
> 
> J


Thanks Mate.


----------



## CJ

Just out of interest, I checked my blood pressure right after a very heavy / strenuous training session. I knew it would be high as I'm on cycle also.

It was 135/90 so preaty high but about right I would guess given the fact I took it literally 2 minutes after finishing session.

Amazed at the first reading you gave out, I hope everything gets sorted mate


----------



## The Project

CJones said:


> Just out of interest, I checked my blood pressure right after a very heavy / strenuous training session. I knew it would be high as I'm on cycle also.
> 
> It was 135/90 so preaty high but about right I would guess given the fact I took it literally 2 minutes after finishing session.
> 
> Amazed at the first reading you gave out, I hope everything gets sorted mate


This is the thing, felt ok just was told to get the bang on the head checked out. now i feel like sh*t. Have been told this is a very bad reading, but it could have been like this for years!


----------



## chrisj22

Blood Pressure = The Silent Killer.

You don't have to have any signs you've got it as such. Always best to keep a check on it.

Good luck though


----------



## The Project

chrisj22 said:


> Blood Pressure = The Silent Killer.
> 
> You don't have to have any signs you've got it as such. Always best to keep a check on it.
> 
> Good luck though


Yep thinking every night i put the kiss on my girls head now, what could have been and if honest what could be coming.

Thanks for the luck, just like a fish out of water not training! Took my big girl for her swimming lesson tonight, thought i could do a little workout when she was swimming (nothing heavy) but she looked up at me from the pool and gave a sign my girls do to me when they are ok. Sat back down and whatched her swim!


----------



## TH0R

Whats happening treatment wise??

You just seeing Endo this week then?


----------



## Prodiver

Be grateful, Project, that your high BP has been found!

As Joshua says, don't use any self-medication - follow your docs' advice: they do know best on this one.

If you hadn't got sorted your daughters might soon not have had a dad...


----------



## The Project

tel3563 said:


> Whats happening treatment wise??
> 
> You just seeing Endo this week then?


Yep no more drugs until i see consultant friday (makes me worry as it just took days to get the appointment) docs twice a week for bp (why i do not know as they will not give me more drugs) Doctor has said do not work! well thats ok then as i am self employed in the building trade. well still working.


----------



## Joshua

Prodiver said:


> Be grateful, Project, that your high BP has been found!
> 
> As Joshua says, don't use any self-medication - follow your docs' advice: they do know best on this one.
> 
> If you hadn't got sorted your daughters might soon not have had a dad...


Damn right. You know now what the score is. The docs will give you a proper looking over to fix what is going on, and I am sure that they will investigate any potential damage done. The main thing IMHO is to work with them, and use the knowledge that you have and will have, to make things right. Pro's last statement was so true - and you should be pleased that you have caught it.

I know it may sound a bit crazy, but you can always check out meditation, as something to do *as well as *what the docs come up with. Meditation can help reduced stress and lower bp (quite sharply in some people too). Do an internet search for Buddhist groups in your area. They won't try and convert you or anything, just tell them that you are interested in doing a bit of meditation and they will be fine. Apart from lowering bp, meditation can also help you with your lifts. There is evidence that when people practice meditation, they become a lot more focused in many other aspects of their life, including getting better 1RM in the gym!

J


----------



## Prodiver

Good advice from Joshua again.

When I lost my left leg I was in hopital for 8 weeks.

At first Obs (BP, O2 level and temp) were done very frequently day and night; by the end they were done every 4 hours during the daytime.

Quite soon I could tell quite accurately what my readings were before they were taken - which amused the nurses.

But also I found that I could temporarily make my BP go up and down quite a bit to a particular figure just by thinking about it...


----------



## hackskii

My work sent me this stuff today as I have high blood pressure myself, so a copy and paste here seems appropriate:

*10 ways to control high blood pressure without medication*

You don't always need prescription medications to lower your blood pressure. By making these 10 lifestyle changes, you can lower your blood pressure and reduce your risk of heart disease.

If you've been diagnosed with high blood pressure (a systolic pressure - the top number - of 140 or above or a diastolic pressure - the bottom number - of 90 or above), you might be worried about taking medication to bring your numbers down.

Lifestyle plays an important role in treating your high blood pressure. If you successfully control your blood pressure with a healthy lifestyle, you may avoid, delay or reduce the need for medication.

Here are 10 lifestyle changes you can make to lower your blood pressure and keep it down.

*1. Lose extra pounds and watch your waistline*

Blood pressure often increases as weight increases. Losing just 10 pounds can help reduce your blood pressure. In general, the more weight you lose, the lower your blood pressure. Losing weight also makes any blood pressure medications you're taking more effective. You and your doctor can determine your target weight and the best way to achieve it.

Besides shedding pounds, you should also keep an eye on your waistline. Carrying too much weight around your waist can put you at greater risk of high blood pressure. In general:

Men are at risk if their waist measurement is greater than 40 inches (102 centimeters, or cm).

Women are at risk if their waist measurement is greater than 35 inches (88 cm).

Asian men are at risk if their waist measurement is greater than 36 inches (90 cm).

Asian women are at risk if their waist measurement is greater than 32 inches (80 cm).

*2. Exercise regularly*

Regular physical activity - at least 30 to 60 minutes most days of the week - can lower your blood pressure by 4 to 9 millimeters of mercury (mm Hg). And it doesn't take long to see a difference. If you haven't been active, increasing your exercise level can lower your blood pressure within just a few weeks.

If you have prehypertension (systolic pressure between 120 and 139 or diastolic pressure between 80 and 89), exercise can help you avoid developing full-blown hypertension. If you already have hypertension, regular physical activity can bring your blood pressure down to safer levels.

Talk to your doctor about developing an exercise program. Your doctor can help determine whether you need any exercise restrictions. Even moderate activity for 10 minutes at a time, such as walking and light strength training, can help.

But avoid being a "weekend warrior." Trying to squeeze all your exercise in on the weekends to make up for weekday inactivity isn't a good strategy. Those sudden bursts of activity could actually be risky.

*3. Eat a healthy diet*

Eating a diet that is rich in whole grains, fruits, vegetables and low-fat dairy products and skimps on saturated fat and cholesterol can lower your blood pressure by up to 14 mm Hg. This eating plan is known as the Dietary Approaches to Stop Hypertension (DASH) diet.

It isn't easy to change your eating habits, but with these tips, you can adopt a healthy diet:

Keep a food diary. Writing down what you eat, even for just a week, can shed surprising light on your true eating habits. Monitor what you eat, how much, when and why.

Consider boosting potassium. Potassium can lessen the effects of sodium on blood pressure. The best source of potassium is food, such as fruits and vegetables, rather than supplements. Talk to your doctor about the potassium level that's best for you.

Be a smart shopper. Make a shopping list before heading to the supermarket to avoid picking up junk food. Read food labels when you shop, and stick to your healthy-eating plan when you're dining out, too.

Cut yourself some slack. Although the DASH diet is a lifelong eating guide, it doesn't mean you have to cut out all of the foods you love. It's OK to treat yourself occasionally to foods you wouldn't find on a DASH diet menu, like a candy bar or mashed potatoes with gravy.

*4. Reduce sodium in your diet*

Even a small reduction in the sodium in your diet can reduce blood pressure by 2 to 8 mm Hg. Most healthy adults need only between 1,500 and 2,400 milligrams (mg) of sodium a day. But if you have high blood pressure, aim for less than 1,500 mg of sodium a day.

To decrease sodium in your diet, consider these tips:

Track how much salt is in your diet. Keep a food diary to estimate how much sodium is in what you eat and drink each day.

Read food labels. If possible, choose low-sodium alternatives of the foods and beverages you normally buy.

Eat fewer processed foods. Potato chips, frozen dinners, bacon and processed lunch meats are high in sodium.

Don't add salt. Just 1 level teaspoon of salt has 2,300 mg of sodium. Use herbs or spices, rather than salt, to add more flavor to your foods.

Ease into it. If you don't feel like you can drastically reduce the sodium in your diet suddenly, cut back gradually. Your palate will adjust over time.

*5. Limit the amount of alcohol you drink*

Alcohol can be both good and bad for your health. In small amounts, it can potentially lower your blood pressure by 2 to 4 mm Hg. But that protective effect is lost if you drink too much alcohol - generally more than one drink a day for women and more than two a day for men. Also, if you don't normally drink alcohol, you shouldn't start drinking as a way to lower your blood pressure. There's more potential harm than benefit to drinking alcohol.

If you drink more than moderate amounts of it, alcohol can actually raise blood pressure by several points. It can also reduce the effectiveness of high blood pressure medications.

Track your drinking patterns. Along with your food diary, keep an alcohol diary to track your true drinking patterns. One drink equals 12 ounces (355 milliliters, or mL) of beer, 5 ounces of wine (148 mL) or 1.5 ounces of 80-proof liquor (45 mL). If you're drinking more than the suggested amounts, cut back.

Consider tapering off. If you're a heavy drinker, suddenly eliminating all alcohol can actually trigger severe high blood pressure for several days. So when you stop drinking, do it with the supervision of your doctor or taper off slowly, over one to two weeks.

Don't binge. Binge drinking - having four or more drinks in a row - can cause large and sudden increases in blood pressure, in addition to other health problems.

*6. Avoid tobacco products and secondhand smoke*

On top of all the other dangers of smoking, the nicotine in tobacco products can raise your blood pressure by 10 mm Hg or more for up to an hour after you smoke. Smoking throughout the day means your blood pressure may remain constantly high.

You should also avoid secondhand smoke. Inhaling smoke from others also puts you at risk of health problems, including high blood pressure and heart disease.

*7. Cut back on caffeine*

The role caffeine plays in blood pressure is still debatable. Drinking caffeinated beverages can temporarily cause a spike in your blood pressure, but it's unclear whether the effect is temporary or long lasting.

To see if caffeine raises your blood pressure, check your pressure within 30 minutes of drinking a cup of coffee or another caffeinated beverage you regularly drink. If your blood pressure increases by five to 10 points, you may be sensitive to the blood pressure raising effects of caffeine.

Regardless of your sensitivity to caffeine's effects, doctors recommend you drink no more than 200 milligrams a day - about the amount in two cups of coffee.

*8. Reduce your stress*

Stress or anxiety can temporarily increase blood pressure. Take some time to think about what causes you to feel stressed, such as work, family, finances or illness. Once you know what's causing your stress, consider how you can eliminate or reduce stress.

If you can't eliminate all of your stressors, you can at least cope with them in a healthier way. Take breaks for deep-breathing exercises. Get a massage or take up yoga or meditation. If self-help doesn't work, seek out a professional for counseling.

*9. Monitor your blood pressure at home and make regular doctor's appointments*

If you have high blood pressure, you may need to monitor your blood pressure at home. Learning to self-monitor your blood pressure with an upper arm monitor can help motivate you. Talk to your doctor about home monitoring before getting started.

Regular visits to your doctor are also likely to become a part of your normal routine. These visits will help keep tabs on your blood pressure.

Have a primary care doctor. People who don't have a primary care doctor find it harder to control their blood pressure. If you can, visit the same health care facility or professional for all of your health care needs.

Visit your doctor regularly. If your blood pressure isn't well controlled, or if you have other medical problems, you might need to visit your doctor every month to review your treatment and make adjustments. If your blood pressure is under control, you might need to visit your doctor only every six to 12 months, depending on other conditions you might have.

*10. Get support from family and friends*

Supportive family and friends can help improve your health. They may encourage you to take care of yourself, drive you to the doctor's office or embark on an exercise program with you to keep your blood pressure low. Talk to your family and friends about the dangers of high blood pressure.

If you find you need support beyond your family and friends, consider joining a support group. This may put you in touch with people who can give you an emotional or morale boost and who can offer practical tips to cope with your condition.


----------



## The Project

Well had consultants yesterday, blood pressure is 179/90 now. Sending me for some tests, as my patasium level is low there is a rear hormonal condition that could be the cause of this. Also having tests to see if I have a narrowing of the aorta that is causing the blood pressure. Also chest x rays and kidney scans and have to do a 24 hour urine test and chemical pathology for U&E (urea, Na,K, creatinine) No training until further notice, no supps (witch I had stopped)


----------



## The Project

Little run tonight, just a little but feel so good now and will sleep! if my time is up ????


----------



## Hera

I'm not sure if you know this but taking good quality fish oils is supposed to help isn't it?

My friends dad was diagnosed with very high blood pressure. After taking good quality fish oils for a few months (2 large tablets a day) his blood pressure went down significantly.

I hope everything is starting to improve.


----------



## The Project

Katy said:


> I'm not sure if you know this but taking good quality fish oils is supposed to help isn't it?
> 
> My friends dad was diagnosed with very high blood pressure. After taking good quality fish oils for a few months (2 large tablets a day) his blood pressure went down significantly.
> 
> I hope everything is starting to improve.


Thank you! What i am being told is that my age, this is not right and somthing is wrong. :angry:


----------



## Tatlock

I've not had mine checked for ages.....


----------



## Greyphantom

Joshua said:


> I know it may sound a bit crazy, but you can always check out meditation, as something to do *as well as *what the docs come up with. Meditation can help reduced stress and lower bp (quite sharply in some people too). Do an internet search for Buddhist groups in your area. They won't try and convert you or anything, just tell them that you are interested in doing a bit of meditation and they will be fine. Apart from lowering bp, meditation can also help you with your lifts. There is evidence that when people practice meditation, they become a lot more focused in many other aspects of their life, including getting better 1RM in the gym!
> 
> J


Mate this is sooo true, I started to do meditation and it really helped me in terms of being relaxed and blood pressure, which has always been on the high side (but nothing really high to be worried about), also practicing Taijiquan does much the same, relaxing slow movements but be warned its not easy if you do it right... had a bp reading taken the afternoon after doing taiji and it was the lowest I have had... good luck mate...


----------



## The Project

Greyphantom said:


> Mate this is sooo true, I started to do meditation and it really helped me in terms of being relaxed and blood pressure, which has always been on the high side (but nothing really high to be worried about), also practicing Taijiquan does much the same, relaxing slow movements but be warned its not easy if you do it right... had a bp reading taken the afternoon after doing taiji and it was the lowest I have had... good luck mate...


Thanks mate. Have found a Buddhist group about 15 mins from me, but not sure how to approch them. But do like the idea of a bit of gong banging!


----------



## Greyphantom

There is an excellent book that helped me out re meditation, not fancy or hippy at all, clear concise explanations... will see if I can track it down... called teach your self meditation... give me a min...


----------



## The Project

Greyphantom said:


> There is an excellent book that helped me out re meditation, not fancy or hippy at all, clear concise explanations... will see if I can track it down... called teach your self meditation... give me a min...


ok mate


----------



## Greyphantom

Ok found it, I have the older version of this and it was my first foray into meditation when I needed to relax and calm down, nothing mystical or bullsh!t about it at all and really good to follow...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Teach-Yourself-Meditate-Exercises-Clarity/dp/0749913282/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285012809&sr=1-1


----------



## The Project

Greyphantom said:


> Ok found it, I have the older version of this and it was my first foray into meditation when I needed to relax and calm down, nothing mystical or bullsh!t about it at all and really good to follow...
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Teach-Yourself-Meditate-Exercises-Clarity/dp/0749913282/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285012809&sr=1-1


Thanks!


----------



## Joshua

The Project said:


> Thanks mate. Have found a Buddhist group about 15 mins from me, but not sure how to approch them. But do like the idea of a bit of gong banging!


Is there a contact number, an email address or an address for them?

Just contact them and ask if they mind you going along to meditation with them. I'm sure they will be welcoming to you. Buddhists are not generally in the business of self promotion, you have to seek it out, so they will be use to people just phoning them up! You can also explain to them, that you are not sure what to expect, or any other worries you have - you will find them to be quite an open minded and friendly bunch, I am sure.

As for what to expect - a bunch of friendly and smiling people who will probably seem extremely calm, and do not be surprised if you find this calmness affecting you - it can be a little odd right at the very start, but just go with it all and see what happens. BTW, incase you didn't realise, buddhism is not about praying to a god or anything like that, nor does it ask you to have faith in stuff, nor wear funny clothes. It will never be in conflict with science, either.

If you have any concerns either before hand or even when you go there, they will be understanding. Meditation often brings up all sorts of thoughts and feelings as you become more relaxed and let go of those things that have troubled you in the past. This is a normal and common event, and you will be in the company of others who will understand what you are going through, and can help you through it all.

All the best,

J


----------



## The Project

Joshua said:


> Is there a contact number, an email address or an address for them?
> 
> Just contact them and ask if they mind you going along to meditation with them. I'm sure they will be welcoming to you. Buddhists are not generally in the business of self promotion, you have to seek it out, so they will be use to people just phoning them up! You can also explain to them, that you are not sure what to expect, or any other worries you have - you will find them to be quite an open minded and friendly bunch, I am sure.
> 
> As for what to expect - a bunch of friendly and smiling people who will probably seem extremely calm, and do not be surprised if you find this calmness affecting you - it can be a little odd right at the very start, but just go with it all and see what happens. BTW, incase you didn't realise, buddhism is not about praying to a god or anything like that, nor does it ask you to have faith in stuff, nor wear funny clothes. It will never be in conflict with science, either.
> 
> If you have any concerns either before hand or even when you go there, they will be understanding. Meditation often brings up all sorts of thoughts and feelings as you become more relaxed and let go of those things that have troubled you in the past. This is a normal and common event, and you will be in the company of others who will understand what you are going through, and can help you through it all.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Thanks J. Can not do a link but here it is www.amaravati.org. Thinking of doing a couple of days just to chill. The 4am start is cool as i love the mornings!


----------



## Joshua

The Project said:


> Thanks J. Can not do a link but here it is www.amaravati.org. Thinking of doing a couple of days just to chill. The 4am start is cool as i love the mornings!


I could not believe it, when I saw your local group! You are extremely lucky - that monastery is an excellent one, and I have friends who retreat there regularly, and who regard it very highly (one came back a week ago from retreat there). It is a very good quality experience, and I am sure they will be able to help you.

Rather than jumping in with a few days, why not try the Saturday meditation group (2-4pm every Saturday) - all beginners are welcome, and no booking is required. Meditation can be extremely relaxing, but it can take some working up to doing longer periods of meditation, because during meditation, all sorts of stresses that you have been experiencing (and many which you were unaware of too) and have bottled up will bubble up. The release is very healthy and will be like a weight has been lifted off you afterwards, however it can be an ordeal to do very long meditations in one go.

The other thing is that when you go to the meditation group, there will be an opportunity at the end to discuss what is going on with people there, who you can talk to. You will also get a better feel for whether this is what you need.

BTW - although it is not compulsory, it is customary to make a small donation towards the monastery.

You have a great opportunity with Amaravati for sure.

All the best chap,

J


----------



## The Project

Joshua said:


> I could not believe it, when I saw your local group! You are extremely lucky - that monastery is an excellent one, and I have friends who retreat there regularly, and who regard it very highly (one came back a week ago from retreat there). It is a very good quality experience, and I am sure they will be able to help you.
> 
> Rather than jumping in with a few days, why not try the Saturday meditation group (2-4pm every Saturday) - all beginners are welcome, and no booking is required. Meditation can be extremely relaxing, but it can take some working up to doing longer periods of meditation, because during meditation, all sorts of stresses that you have been experiencing (and many which you were unaware of too) and have bottled up will bubble up. The release is very healthy and will be like a weight has been lifted off you afterwards, however it can be an ordeal to do very long meditations in one go.
> 
> The other thing is that when you go to the meditation group, there will be an opportunity at the end to discuss what is going on with people there, who you can talk to. You will also get a better feel for whether this is what you need.
> 
> BTW - although it is not compulsory, it is customary to make a small donation towards the monastery.
> 
> You have a great opportunity with Amaravati for sure.
> 
> All the best chap,
> 
> J


Am looking to make the best of it as it so close! Funny have seen them in town, and thought would like to be chilled like them. Thanks J.


----------



## The Project

Wait till i tell the wife!


----------



## The Project

Well back to the doctors tonight as been feeling a bit funny health wise. More tablets to take! Bp back up to 180. Now have to take Bendroflumethiazide as well, same talk that chest pain or pins neddles, dizzy..straight to A&E..Well going to start meditation on Saturday so hope this might help!


----------



## The Project

Still no training! Getting to be like a fat man now.


----------



## Irish Beast

Lois_Lane said:


> OMRON-780 but this is not totally accurate i find it is usually a bit high on the systolic reading and low on the diastolic but it is the best machine i have come across and i have used several. Make sure it has the large cuff.
> 
> Taking BP on a manual is very accurate and easy to learn plus the equipment is very cheap.


I have an omron one and its very very innaccurate. Wasn't a cheap one either. Took 3 readings within 10 mins of each other the other day. Systolic ranged between 120 and 150 and diastolic ranged between 78 and 98!

I would definitely get the manual one and learn!


----------



## The Project

Dose anyone train that has high pb but is on tablets to control it


----------



## The Project

I've been given the all clear to start training, have to keep my pulse at no higher then 120, 110 preferably, at rest atm my pulse is 63 bpm. Any suggestions on a routine, I can run and weight train but have to keep it light and keep an eye on my pulse. Ideas for routines please?


----------



## Maturemuscle

If you don't already have one a heart rate monitor watch might be a good idea so you can keep an eye on your heart rate without having to stop and check it manually. Most HRM watches have a strap that fits next to your skin around your chest.

Another tip is to make sure you breathe correctly when exercising, holding your breath to get the last reps on benching or squatting can really push the blood pressure and heart rate up fast.


----------



## Greyphantom

good post above, the HR watch is a great idea and the one I have has a HR monitor that beeps at target heart rates and even has various training modes that you can set for each training session... thus if you can only have 120 max then set it to let you know when you get to 120... then rest, then start again etc... also between each set practice those meditative breathing techniques which will really help get the bp and pulse down...


----------



## The Project

What make?



Greyphantom said:


> good post above, the HR watch is a great idea and the one I have has a HR monitor that beeps at target heart rates and even has various training modes that you can set for each training session... thus if you can only have 120 max then set it to let you know when you get to 120... then rest, then start again etc... also between each set practice those meditative breathing techniques which will really help get the bp and pulse down...


----------



## Greyphantom

Polar RS300X... very good little thing it is... got it cheap off the net... love the net...


----------



## TaylorRoss

Limit sugary foods, salt, and refined-grain products. Sugar is added to a vast array of foods. In a year, just one daily 12-ounce can of soda (160 calories) can increase your weight by 16 pounds. See suggestions below for limiting salt and substituting whole grains for refined grains.

_____________

Chiropractor Sandy Springs GA


----------



## The Project

Can i ask, who trains with high BP????


----------



## Fat

Sometimes its all in your head, stop thinking about it and relax for a few weeks and get it checked again. Good luck.


----------



## The Project

I wish...wanna lift heavy again!


----------



## musclemorpheus

I had high blood pressure, went to the docs while on cycle and mine was 160/110 but even off cycle it was 140/100 I am now on meds just the one now and it is down to 130/80 on cycle which is 300ml of propionate and 400 ml of Prima, I now like to take a 6 week course and then have a break of 3/4 months and do a short burst, nothing stupid, my health comes first.. I take Garlic capsules and Fish oils every day, my Doc is happy withn the readings now, I reckon it is still high in Docs cos of white coat syndrome.. gonna get a monitor for home use soon.. just need to find the best 1..


----------

